# Veronica Mars schedule pushed



## edc (Mar 24, 2002)

TPTB have decided not to run "Veronica Mars" against the Olympics.

New episodes scheduled for 2/15 and 2/22 have been pushed back. Directv TiVo still shows new episode on Wed. 2/15, so check those season passes...


----------



## Eben (Jul 19, 2001)

TitanTV today still lists tonight's ep as new, but yesterday my H10-250 listed the next 4 eps as repeats...???


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

The 2/15 episode showed as a repeat on my DirecTivo.


----------



## Eben (Jul 19, 2001)

I watched a few minutes of last night's ep and it was a repeat. Any word on when the new eps will resume? Will the 28-day rule be a problem?


----------



## jonbig (Sep 22, 2003)

It'll be a problem if your Tivo didn't get the updated program information that indicated it was a repeat.


----------



## Eben (Jul 19, 2001)

jonbig said:


> It'll be a problem if your Tivo didn't get the updated program information that indicated it was a repeat.


Good; the show was not scheduled to record by my H10-250.


----------

